# Trailer Hub Maintainance



## Hueyfisher (May 28, 2006)

I have done many a hub on a tandem boat trailer, so I have some knowledge of hubs, grease, and bearing tolerances.
However, I have yet to mess with an RV set of axles and hubs.
My RV is a 2008 Jayco Eagle 9000 or so pounds. So I have the 6 lug heavy axles.

I just had a new set of tires installed and the technician thought the hub was a little loose. So with the tire and wheel steel on the axle, it did seem to have a little bit more play than I am used to seeing. However, it wasn't obnoxious or anything, just slightly more loose than I am used to. 
The same side other axle, seemed to be a little tighter but just a little.

Other side were the same, just a tad bit more "slack" then I have seen.

My experience has been that the castle nut never seems to line up exactly right, and I would rather be a little loose than too tight.

Should I jack it up and take it apart and see if I can rotate the castle nut to make it a little tighter? Or is some slack normal on axles and hubs of this size?


Thx!!!


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

If it's an 08 and the bearings have not been packed or checked. Then i think you should do that just to make sure everything is okay. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

